# 5 boys in southeast Michigan



## Ratmomma81 (Mar 17, 2008)

I am fostering 5 young boys about 4-5 months old who need loving homes! I have many rats of my own and I was helping out someone that had to let them go. If anyone can help I can send pictures. Willing to give their large 4ft cage with them very cheap if you are willing to take all 5 boys. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 6, 2008)

If you still have them you can talk to me on aim at jessicaoxycontin


----------

